# Sadie i always think of you when i see this picture



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

That is a beautiful picture. Goldens are angels. Play hard at the bridge, Meg and Sadie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking of you both...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love both of the pictures. Beautiful girls.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

It's so comforting to know that they are are waiting for us. It will be a sweet day when I get to see my Ryder again.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Love both of the pictures. Beautiful girls.


Thanks Carol Sadie & Meg was my true heart dog's as they were so close to each other i loved them both the same.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Aw Maggie it's so cute that puppy pic isnt it?
21 months ago eh? Time goes so fast. It's like I said to you once..I wonder how long we will pine for them for. I know, like you it will be for ever, as I find it still beggars belief that my Meg isnt here, but they had the best lives while they were here and no dogs were more loved.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw Maggie look at your beautiful big girls in their pictures, proper cuddle monsters hehehehe:smooch: I hope you can get through today without too much sadness, although having had such wonderful girls I would wish some of those tears are tears of joy at all the happy times you shared together. Big hugs xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie:

I love the pictures of your girls-what angels!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Aw Maggie it's so cute that puppy pic isnt it?
> 21 months ago eh? Time goes so fast. It's like I said to you once..I wonder how long we will pine for them for. I know, like you it will be for ever, as I find it still beggars belief that my Meg isnt here, but they had the best lives while they were here and no dogs were more loved.


 Quite right Patsy it will be for ever i loved those girls so much it hurts so much i am sure you know what i mean.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a reunion you're going to have.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Woudn't it be much easier if we never got close to our dogs, if we never felt such a deep love for them. But then we would miss so much joy and love in our lives.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

sharlin said:


> What a reunion you're going to have.


Thanks Steve


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Love both pictures, goldens are really special, treasure your memories.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Maggie, my thoughts are with you and Ray today. I know its a day late, but I know how much you loved your girls, they were very special indeed!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie - sorry this is late, but i know how much your girls meant to you

"They say that time heals,
But that is only partly true
For if time truly healed
We would forget
And that we will never do"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too understand how much you loved them. HUGS.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughs i don't know what i would do without this site and the people that undersatnd how you feel when you are missing your goldens it makes such a difference to know that people out there care thanks again.


----------

